# hello every 1



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi all im steven im 17, im 5ft 11 and 18.8 stone. Ive been training for strongman for about a year now but still have had no comps sad i know so im going to do 1 this year.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Hi mate and welcome.


----------



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Hi mate and welcome.


orite mate im not sure in pounds but i know i can

deadlift 280kg

bench 90kg

squat 140kg


----------



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

orite mate im not sure in pounds but i know i can

deadlift 280kg

bench 90kg

squat 140kg


----------



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

sorry im just trying to find out how to send a reply to these im new at this lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You score 1122 in total.

Thats a cracking deadlift mate - 280kg @ 17??? heck!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Steve89 said:


> orite mate im not sure in pounds but i know i can
> 
> deadlift 280kg
> 
> ...


For kgs to lbs you just multiply by 2.2

deadlift 280kg = 616lbs

bench 90kg = 198lbs

squat 140kg = 308lbs


----------



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

can u tell me how to reply to posts on a forum like u have please


----------



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

do u just click reply on the bottom?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Steve89 said:


> do u just click reply on the bottom?


If you want to quote the text in your reply click the Quote button.


----------



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

and if u wanna just reply to some 1 elses messege?


----------



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

so do u do strongman aswell ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Steve89 said:


> so do u do strongman aswell ?


No mate I'm just tracking my progress.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Steve89 said:


> and if u wanna just reply to some 1 elses messege?


Either click post reply to get the full reply options or quick reply.


----------



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

kwl mate do you know of any novice comps in the northeast of uk?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont mate - LeeB should be on at somepoint and he's from that neck of the woods. He's a BB'er though, not a powerlifter though


----------



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Steve,

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Steve891466867934 (Jul 31, 2007)

hey thnx mate


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

welcome aboard


----------

